
Ask HN: What's the next big challenge in software? - rafiki6
I think we are reaching a maturity stage where we are hitting the limitations of the current wave of &quot;AI&quot;. The hype is dying down and reality is setting in that we aren&#x27;t anywhere near building the singularity. Blockchain and crypto is also facing reality and stabilizing and starting to face real scrutiny over it&#x27;s utility. What do you think the next big trend will be for the upcoming decade?
======
lioeters
A few guesses..

\- Ambient/ubiquitous computing, as the other comment pointed out

\- Ambient/ubiquitous surveillance, and a counter movement to fight for
privacy, personal security, decentralization

\- VR/AR improve and spread further to everyday domains

\- Financial and public/gov't services via software

\- Education via software

\- Software for developing software, maybe more heavily toward visual
interfaces for people who are not programmers

------
AnimalMuppet
Same as it's been for the last two (at least): everything is an embedded
system. Every physical object has (or soon will have) a computer chip in it.

(Yes, "every" is an exaggeration. But that's the direction of the trend.)

------
NeedMoreTea
Regulation.

There's so many stories of data and financial overreach that I expect much
regulation on the horizon. Much of it as well thought out as Australia's
backdooring of encryption.

------
gaspoweredcat
there will be a big push for quantum but i dont see it actually taking off too
soon, that may be more one for 2030. for now im not too sure aside from whats
been said already

